# Texas Cichlid Assoc. Auction this Weekend!



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, the TCA auction/show is this weekend. There is a talk Saturday about breeding/keeping Apistogramma that I'm excited about, and of course Sunday is the Auction.

October 23-25, 2009
Hilton Garden Inn DFW South
2001 Valley View Lane, Irving, Texas 75061
(972) 313-2800
Special room rate of $75 per night

Featured Speakers:
John Hansen - Fish Farmer Liaison for the ACA, cichlid breeder and former retailer
Mike Wise - Apistogrammas, South American Dwarf Cichlids
Don Conkel - Author and Owner of Don Conkel's Tropicals in Florida

*********
Admission to the workshop and auction is $5 per person per day, or $10 for the entire weekend. Everyone is welcome - you do not have to be a TCA member to attend.

Show tanks will be set up Friday afternoon. Everyone is encouraged to assist with this undertaking. There will also be an informal "Meet and Greet" session with the speakers on Friday evening beginning at around 6:00. Refreshments will be provided.

Show entries are $3.00 each and must be pre-registered by 10/20/09 - NO EXCEPTIONS. Contact Show Chairmen Marvin England or Page Ullman with your show entries.

NOTE: No rental tanks will be available for individuals to use to sell fish during the workshop.

Holding tanks will be available for individuals bringing fish in on Friday or Saturday to sell in the auction. Out-of-town members will be given priority on these holding tanks. Call Alan Young on or before 10/20/09 to determine holding tank availability.

Speakers will make their presentations on Saturday and show winners will be announced Saturday evening. THERE WILL BE NO AWARDS BANQUET SATURDAY NIGHT.

A "live" auction and a silent auction will be held on Sunday. Items being sold in the live auction include cichlids, livebearers, catfish and plecos, plus honeycomb rock, filters and fish food. Seller split is 75% to Seller for items selling for less than $30 and 80% for items selling for over $30. All plants will be sold in the silent auction.

Please bag and mark your plants for the silent auction as you would bag and mark your fish for the live auction.

Items received as club donations will also be sold in the silent auction. Products from several vendors, including fish food, tanks, pumps and filters, will be raffled and sold to attendees. TCA appreciates the folks who support us and we want to introduce our members to their top-quality fishkeeping products.

TENTATIVE SCHEDULE OF EVENTS

Friday, October 23rd:
Show Set Up 5:00
Meet & Greet the Speakers 6:00
Show tanks ready for fish 8:30
**Registration desk is not open on Friday**

Saturday, October 24th:
Registration opens 9:00
Speaker Presentation 10:00
Lunch on your own 11:30
Speaker Presentation 1:00
Speaker Presentation 3:00
Dinner on your own 4:30
Show Winner Awards Presentation 7:00
**Show fish can only be removed from their tanks after all winners are announced**

Sunday, October 25th:
Registration opens 9:30
Auction begins 11:00

(From: http://home.flash.net/~tcichlid/upcom.htm)


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If anyone has something to sell that is not going to attend, plants included, I can sell it for you at Sunday's auction. I might ask you to pay for gas if it is really far out of my way (I live in Arlington), but I don't care for a cut. You have to bag it properly as they do at petstores, and please identify genus and species. I will be able to pick them up Sunday early in the AM on my way.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

How long did the auction last last year? Want to be able to stay til the end.

bob


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> How long did the auction last last year? Want to be able to stay til the end.
> 
> bob


Bob, the spring auction was over around 4 if I remember right...I was surprised, earliest I've seen it end in 4 years LOL


----------

